# Even The Squirrels Think It's Too Hot



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

This is Mrs Stubbs, she's been around a for about 3 years, we can tell her apart from the others because she has half a tail. We feed the squirrels and she really wanted the peanuts I put out but I think she was zapped by the heat!







She laid in the nook of tree with her hind legs like that for quite awhile looking down at her peanuts and eventually went after them.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

That is funny, Doxie!!







Great photography, as well!!







Funny, just day-before-yesterday, we were riding around in the golf cart, looking at nature and there's a squirrel who's lost all but about 2" of it's tail that scampered across in front of us, then climbed a tree. It was cute!!








Darlene


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

That is so cute! We had squirrels at our last house and now we're in a new neighborhood with small trees - so no squirrels yet. I really MISS them! We had named all of them and could tell their personalities. My favorite was Cutie Pie - who was SMALL - we first thought he was a baby but he never grew! But his size worked to his advantage because he could crawl INSIDE my feeder box and just stay in there and munch out until he could barely waddle home. Give yours some extra peanuts for me, ok?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I love our squirrels and so does our Daschund, Penny. She goes from tree to tree for hours, yes HOURS, making sure they stay up there. The more the squirrels chew her out, the more fun she has. I don't know why neck isn't permanently stuck in the up position. Her tail goes like mad the whole time. We have to physically go out and bring her in or she'll stay too long in the heat and her tongue is hanging.

When the wind is blowing hard, Mrs.Stubbs has to work extra hard to stay on the power line going from the back of house to the big trees, funny to watch her tail going round and round.The power line is right above the computer room window and if I have that window open in cooler weather and see her crossing I'll start talking to her and she freezes and talks back, she knows I will go out front to give her food, so you can watch her jump from power line to roof and hear her scamper across the roof, go to other side window and and watch her jump to the willow tree. So cute! We had a wind storm a week or so ago and a fresh squirrel nest fell out of the Willow tree. I have told them not to build in the Willow tree, it doesn't do well in the wind!







I saved the nest to show my grandaughter.I guess there were no babies or they ran away.

Last week I did the neighbors watering and there feeder is up high, the forgot to tell me how to get to it and leave food out so when I was watering I had squirrels chewing me out, it was funny.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I love our squirrels and so does our Daschund, Penny. She goes from tree to tree for hours, yes HOURS, making sure they stay up there. The more the squirrels chew her out, the more fun she has. I don't know why neck isn't permanently stuck in the up position. Her tail goes like mad the whole time. We have to physically go out and bring her in or she'll stay too long in the heat and her tongue is hanging.
> 
> When the wind is blowing hard, Mrs.Stubbs has to work extra hard to stay on the power line going from the back of house to the big trees, funny to watch her tail going round and round.The power line is right above the computer room window and if I have that window open in cooler weather and see her crossing I'll start talking to her and she freezes and talks back, she knows I will go out front to give her food, so you can watch her jump from power line to roof and hear her scamper across the roof, go to other side window and and watch her jump to the willow tree. So cute! We had a wind storm a week or so ago and a fresh squirrel nest fell out of the Willow tree. I have told them not to build in the Willow tree, it doesn't do well in the wind!
> 
> ...


I grew up with daschunds and had totally forgotten (until you mentioned) how much they HATED to see squirrels in the trees! My last dox, Max, was a brute of 40lbs and he would spend the DAY under the pine trees barking at those squirrels. Well you KNOW those squirrels paid no attention to his banter! Sometimes those squirrels would fight back and we'd watch them chew the pine cones down to the center and get right over Max and AIM and TOSS them at him. He'd get beaned nearly every time! Well, it took a toll on him and he'd come in with gunky eyes from the pine sap and once, he had trouble walking so we took him to the vet. She determined that he had injured a vertebrae and she couldn't imagine how he did it. Well we knew! He was trying to climb those pine trees! So to avoid surgery, she INSISTED that he not be allowed to chase the squirrels and he had to be kept QUIET and STILL for SIX WEEKS! I thought my Mama would faint! So we had to keep all the curtains in the house closed so he couldn't see outside. Oh it was a difficult six weeks for all of us, not just Max. At the end, what do you think he did? You know it! Straight to those trees and went back to chasing the squirrels - I think they missed him. He never injured his back again though...............


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

GoodTimes said:


> I love our squirrels and so does our Daschund, Penny. She goes from tree to tree for hours, yes HOURS, making sure they stay up there. The more the squirrels chew her out, the more fun she has. I don't know why neck isn't permanently stuck in the up position. Her tail goes like mad the whole time. We have to physically go out and bring her in or she'll stay too long in the heat and her tongue is hanging.
> 
> When the wind is blowing hard, Mrs.Stubbs has to work extra hard to stay on the power line going from the back of house to the big trees, funny to watch her tail going round and round.The power line is right above the computer room window and if I have that window open in cooler weather and see her crossing I'll start talking to her and she freezes and talks back, she knows I will go out front to give her food, so you can watch her jump from power line to roof and hear her scamper across the roof, go to other side window and and watch her jump to the willow tree. So cute! We had a wind storm a week or so ago and a fresh squirrel nest fell out of the Willow tree. I have told them not to build in the Willow tree, it doesn't do well in the wind!
> 
> ...


I grew up with daschunds and had totally forgotten (until you mentioned) how much they HATED to see squirrels in the trees! My last dox, Max, was a brute of 40lbs and he would spend the DAY under the pine trees barking at those squirrels. Well you KNOW those squirrels paid no attention to his banter! Sometimes those squirrels would fight back and we'd watch them chew the pine cones down to the center and get right over Max and AIM and TOSS them at him. He'd get beaned nearly every time! Well, it took a toll on him and he'd come in with gunky eyes from the pine sap and once, he had trouble walking so we took him to the vet. She determined that he had injured a vertebrae and she couldn't imagine how he did it. Well we knew! He was trying to climb those pine trees! So to avoid surgery, she INSISTED that he not be allowed to chase the squirrels and he had to be kept QUIET and STILL for SIX WEEKS! I thought my Mama would faint! So we had to keep all the curtains in the house closed so he couldn't see outside. Oh it was a difficult six weeks for all of us, not just Max. At the end, what do you think he did? You know it! Straight to those trees and went back to chasing the squirrels - I think they missed him. He never injured his back again though...............
[/quote]

Love it! yes, Penny barks and barks. The previous owners had her debarked, gee, I wonder why. Well, she can still bark,it's just much quieter, but she gives those squirrels her opinion all day. She too tries to climb the tree, so funny. Will she ever get it that she can't climb? 
The FUNNIEST thing I saw was last year when a squirrel was on the wood fence and chewing out the neighbor dog, a Chow. The squirrel was about 3 feet above the dogs head, the squirrel would run back and forth and back and forth on that fence with the dog chasing back and forth. I know the squirrel was messing with the dog or really enjoying the fun cuz he could have jumped down or into a tree at any time but instead kept going back and forth. That dog was about insane!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I love our squirrels and so does our Daschund, Penny. She goes from tree to tree for hours, yes HOURS, making sure they stay up there. The more the squirrels chew her out, the more fun she has. I don't know why neck isn't permanently stuck in the up position. Her tail goes like mad the whole time. We have to physically go out and bring her in or she'll stay too long in the heat and her tongue is hanging.
> 
> When the wind is blowing hard, Mrs.Stubbs has to work extra hard to stay on the power line going from the back of house to the big trees, funny to watch her tail going round and round.The power line is right above the computer room window and if I have that window open in cooler weather and see her crossing I'll start talking to her and she freezes and talks back, she knows I will go out front to give her food, so you can watch her jump from power line to roof and hear her scamper across the roof, go to other side window and and watch her jump to the willow tree. So cute! We had a wind storm a week or so ago and a fresh squirrel nest fell out of the Willow tree. I have told them not to build in the Willow tree, it doesn't do well in the wind!
> 
> ...


I grew up with daschunds and had totally forgotten (until you mentioned) how much they HATED to see squirrels in the trees! My last dox, Max, was a brute of 40lbs and he would spend the DAY under the pine trees barking at those squirrels. Well you KNOW those squirrels paid no attention to his banter! Sometimes those squirrels would fight back and we'd watch them chew the pine cones down to the center and get right over Max and AIM and TOSS them at him. He'd get beaned nearly every time! Well, it took a toll on him and he'd come in with gunky eyes from the pine sap and once, he had trouble walking so we took him to the vet. She determined that he had injured a vertebrae and she couldn't imagine how he did it. Well we knew! He was trying to climb those pine trees! So to avoid surgery, she INSISTED that he not be allowed to chase the squirrels and he had to be kept QUIET and STILL for SIX WEEKS! I thought my Mama would faint! So we had to keep all the curtains in the house closed so he couldn't see outside. Oh it was a difficult six weeks for all of us, not just Max. At the end, what do you think he did? You know it! Straight to those trees and went back to chasing the squirrels - I think they missed him. He never injured his back again though...............
[/quote]

Love it! yes, Penny barks and barks. The previous owners had her debarked, gee, I wonder why. Well, she can still bark,it's just much quieter, but she gives those squirrels her opinion all day. She too tries to climb the tree, so funny. Will she ever get it that she can't climb? 
The FUNNIEST thing I saw was last year when a squirrel was on the wood fence and chewing out the neighbor dog, a Chow. The squirrel was about 3 feet above the dogs head, the squirrel would run back and forth and back and forth on that fence with the dog chasing back and forth. I know the squirrel was messing with the dog or really enjoying the fun cuz he could have jumped down or into a tree at any time but instead kept going back and forth. That dog was about insane!
[/quote]
Who says animals don't have personalities???? About that debarking............my Westie doesn't SHUT UP, I didn't know debarking was an option - I might have to look into it! (j/k) As for Penny even learning she can't climb? Not a chance - she's a daschund and they're about as stubborn as they come, right?! I don't know how they think they'll do it, but I'm sure they expect to climb those trees EVENTUALLY until all squirrels have gotten their due


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

GoodTimes said:


> I love our squirrels and so does our Daschund, Penny. She goes from tree to tree for hours, yes HOURS, making sure they stay up there. The more the squirrels chew her out, the more fun she has. I don't know why neck isn't permanently stuck in the up position. Her tail goes like mad the whole time. We have to physically go out and bring her in or she'll stay too long in the heat and her tongue is hanging.
> 
> When the wind is blowing hard, Mrs.Stubbs has to work extra hard to stay on the power line going from the back of house to the big trees, funny to watch her tail going round and round.The power line is right above the computer room window and if I have that window open in cooler weather and see her crossing I'll start talking to her and she freezes and talks back, she knows I will go out front to give her food, so you can watch her jump from power line to roof and hear her scamper across the roof, go to other side window and and watch her jump to the willow tree. So cute! We had a wind storm a week or so ago and a fresh squirrel nest fell out of the Willow tree. I have told them not to build in the Willow tree, it doesn't do well in the wind!
> 
> ...


I grew up with daschunds and had totally forgotten (until you mentioned) how much they HATED to see squirrels in the trees! My last dox, Max, was a brute of 40lbs and he would spend the DAY under the pine trees barking at those squirrels. Well you KNOW those squirrels paid no attention to his banter! Sometimes those squirrels would fight back and we'd watch them chew the pine cones down to the center and get right over Max and AIM and TOSS them at him. He'd get beaned nearly every time! Well, it took a toll on him and he'd come in with gunky eyes from the pine sap and once, he had trouble walking so we took him to the vet. She determined that he had injured a vertebrae and she couldn't imagine how he did it. Well we knew! He was trying to climb those pine trees! So to avoid surgery, she INSISTED that he not be allowed to chase the squirrels and he had to be kept QUIET and STILL for SIX WEEKS! I thought my Mama would faint! So we had to keep all the curtains in the house closed so he couldn't see outside. Oh it was a difficult six weeks for all of us, not just Max. At the end, what do you think he did? You know it! Straight to those trees and went back to chasing the squirrels - I think they missed him. He never injured his back again though...............
[/quote]

Love it! yes, Penny barks and barks. The previous owners had her debarked, gee, I wonder why. Well, she can still bark,it's just much quieter, but she gives those squirrels her opinion all day. She too tries to climb the tree, so funny. Will she ever get it that she can't climb? 
The FUNNIEST thing I saw was last year when a squirrel was on the wood fence and chewing out the neighbor dog, a Chow. The squirrel was about 3 feet above the dogs head, the squirrel would run back and forth and back and forth on that fence with the dog chasing back and forth. I know the squirrel was messing with the dog or really enjoying the fun cuz he could have jumped down or into a tree at any time but instead kept going back and forth. That dog was about insane!
[/quote]
Who says animals don't have personalities???? About that debarking............my Westie doesn't SHUT UP, I didn't know debarking was an option - I might have to look into it! (j/k) As for Penny even learning she can't climb? Not a chance - she's a daschund and they're about as stubborn as they come, right?! I don't know how they think they'll do it, but I'm sure they expect to climb those trees EVENTUALLY until all squirrels have gotten their due








[/quote]

I can't imagine Penny before she was debarked, I am sure she drove her previous people crazy. Her bark now sounds like she has a cold, it's softer and not high pitched as it would be if she hadn't been debarked. The vet told me it involves removing two thirds of vocal chords or something like that. The Shitzu we had before her I would have gladly cut her head chords, if I knew it would soften the bark. She was a lost cause as she inherited when my mother in law passed and for the first 6 years of her life, she barked all the time. However, since then I have learned a great trick that works wonders for my dogs inside the house, another doxie owner told me about it. Put pebbles or coins in empty pop can, tape it closed and when the dogs barks, shake it madly at them. I doubted it, but I tell ya, IT WORKS. These two dogs shut right up. Try it!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ran a call at an elderly womens house and she had a bag of peanuts next to her chair. I asked if she likes peanuts, No she said its for the squirrels. When she said that, one showed up at the door. She opened it, he came in, took it from her lap and ran back outside. My jaw hit the floor. I asked her if they always do that. She said everyday, them she made a clicking noise and 2 more came and did the same thing. I was amazed. She said she has to watch them or they will steal the whole bag. I was amazed.....now what seems to be the trouble today, since I'm way off topic of why you called the ambulance today.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Ran a call at an elderly womens house and she had a bag of peanuts next to her chair. I asked if she likes peanuts, No she said its for the squirrels. When she said that, one showed up at the door. She opened it, he came in, took it from her lap and ran back outside. My jaw hit the floor. I asked her if they always do that. She said everyday, them she made a clicking noise and 2 more came and did the same thing. I was amazed. She said she has to watch them or they will steal the whole bag. I was amazed.....now what seems to be the trouble today, since I'm way off topic of why you called the ambulance today.


Awww...that is so sweet! Rick can stand near the tree with Mrs.Stubbs looking at him and he'll make kissing sounds and she talks back! Now, how many of you PNW Outbackers would like to see Rick standing under a tree making kissing sounds?







Pretty sure it isn't gonna happen


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Ran a call at an elderly womens house and she had a bag of peanuts next to her chair. I asked if she likes peanuts, No she said its for the squirrels. When she said that, one showed up at the door. She opened it, he came in, took it from her lap and ran back outside. My jaw hit the floor. I asked her if they always do that. She said everyday, them she made a clicking noise and 2 more came and did the same thing. I was amazed. She said she has to watch them or they will steal the whole bag. I was amazed.....now what seems to be the trouble today, since I'm way off topic of why you called the ambulance today.


Awww...that is so sweet! Rick can stand near the tree with Mrs.Stubbs looking at him and he'll make kissing sounds and she talks back! Now, how many of you PNW Outbackers would like to see Rick standing under a tree making kissing sounds?







Pretty sure it isn't gonna happen








[/quote]

I am pretty sure that it is against Man code to even acknowledge I read the above.









When our squirrels are hot they spread out over the top of the 4x4 fence posts to cool down. Very funny looking. Squirrel on a big stick.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Mrs. Stubbs is asking for her own pool, sez it's still too hot


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey! Did you you ever think about setting up a sprinkler for her? The birds love it and every now and then a squirrel takes a dip.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Hey! Did you you ever think about setting up a sprinkler for her? The birds love it and every now and then a squirrel takes a dip.


there is a fountain about 5 feet from her and lately I have been keeping filled to the brim for the birds and squirrels . There is also a bird bath in the back yard...ya know, with little towels, little bars of soap, little sandals


----------

